# Find the Best DNA 200 Box Mod for You



## Alex (16/9/15)

*DNA 200 Box Mods – Find the Best DNA 200 Box Mod for You*







With the recent release of the much anticipated DNA 200 chipset by Evolv, there has been a flurry of box mods released using this high powered temperature control chip. We summarize some of the best features on each of the DNA200 box mods that have already been announced and are on the market. Hopefully this guide will help you make an informed decision to make sure you buy the best DNA 200 mod, before rushing into purchasing the first DNA 200 box you see!


As these box mods are all using the same DNA200 chip, the deciding factors will be the price, aesthetics and battery capacity. The majority of the DNA 200 box mods will use Lipo batteries with only one or two using 18650s. The average price for the majority of the DNA 200 box mods seems to be around the $200 mark.


We will be reviewing some of the DNA 200 mods over the next few months, so stay tuned for those reviews!


*Some Key Facts about the New Evolv DNA 200 TC Chip*


* For those who don’t know what the Evolv DNA 200 is: *





The DNA 200 is a vaping chip-set made by Evolv. Evolv are a US based manufacturer famous for their temperature control chips that are used in vaping devices (mostly box mods). The DNA 200 is their latest temperature control chip that will feature Evolv’s patented wattage control, temperature protection, preheat, OLED screen and waterproof on board buttons. The USB port and Evolv’s Escribe software can be used to tailor or monitor the user experience. The DNA 200 will run on 3 cell lithium polymer batteries (Lipos) and feature cell by cell monitoring and an incorporated 1A balance charger.


It is set to be the most advanced vaping chip-set ever made.


* Specs: *






For more information on the DNA 200 chip-set check out the spec sheet: http://www.evolvapor.com/datasheet/dna200.pdf


*Please note:* Some of these figures have yet to be finalised. Also the batteries are 3 cell lithium batteries. The figures below are the mAh for one cell, so the total battery capacity is three times that.


If you spot any mistakes or come across any new DNA 200 mods, please let me know in the comments section below. Thanks and enjoy reading!



* Volcano Lavabox *






*Price:* $169.99

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 900mAh LiPo


The Lavabox is my personal favorite based on its price and looks. The Volcano Lavabox features a black rubber grip on the back, which can be removed and replaced with other colors to suit your style. The Volcano is also set to retail at a very reasonable $169.99 and looks pretty sleek to me. It reminds me of an Alien Ware PC in terms of styling, so it might not appeal to everyone, but I certainly like its looks!


Check out the Lavabox:

 Check out the Lavabox here! 



* Cloudmaker Whiteout DNA 200 *






*Price:* $199.99

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 1100mAh LiPo (possible 1300mAh expansion on the way)


We have been following the progress of the Whiteout Cloudmaker DNA 200 for a long time. The Whiteout DNA 200 is a modular box mod, which is future proof and completely user-customizable. This means you can customizer and interchange every part of the Whiteout box mod, from its color, panels to the actual chip set without the need for any soldering skills.


You no longer need to worry about new technology if you purchase this innovative box mod! The Whiteout seems like a fantastic option if you are worried about future chip changes or if you want to tinker around with your box and customize it to exactly how you want it.
 Check out the Whiteout DNA200 here! 


* Hotcig DX200 *





*Price:* $149

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 900mAh Lipo




The Hotcig DX200 DNA is an aluminium alloy housed DNA 200 box mod with a rubber coating for better grip. The Hotcig DX200 features a two part design, similar to that of the Innokin Disrupter mod. The battery section can be re-charged separately through an RC charger and then re-attached to the mod later. It can also be charged via USB. This means you could potentially buy a spare battery for this DNA 200 for when the other is charging. The Hotcig DX200’s dimensions are: 90mm*52mm*26mm.


Visit the Hotcig site for more information on the DX200 and for wholesale orders: http://www.hotcig.net/




The Hotcig is one of the most affordable DNA 200 box mod on this page and it can be purchased from Gearbest for just $149 below:

 Check out the Hotcig DX200 here! 


* Hcigar VT200 *






*Price:* $174.00

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 1300mAh LiPo


This is a very sleek looking DNA 200 box mod by Hcigar, makers of the Hcigar VT40 and HB40. The silver option looks really nice and the price is very competitive. You can get the VT200 in either black, silver or blue. The battery capacity is impressive as well and the VT200 seems like a good value DNA200 box mod.


Gearbest have it on pre-order below for $174.00:

 Check out the VT200 here! 


* VTBox 200 by Vapecige *






*Price:* $160.00

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 1800mAh LiPo


The VT200 is another of the more affordable DNA 200 box mods. I haven’t heard much about Vape Cige before, so you don’t really know what you are getting with this one. It seems from looking at their site, you can remove the Lipo battery from the VT200. The battery capacity is pretty impressive if it is what they claim it is, at 1800mAh.


If interested you can pre-order it from Gearbest for $160 below:

 Check out the VTBox 200 here! 




* Vaporshark DNA200 *






*Price:* $199.99

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 900mAh LiPo


The Vaporshark DNA200 is similar in looks to the previous rDNA40 mod. It features the OLED screen on the bottom of the mod just like on the rDNA40. The Vaporshark DNA200 will be priced at $199.99 and feature a 3 cell 900mAh battery. You know with Vaporshark that you will be getting a quality product.


Check out the Vaporshark here:

 Check out the VS DNA200 here! (US Link) 
 Check out the VS DNA200 here! (UK Link) 


* Hana Modz V200 *






*Price:* $199.00

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 950mAh LiPo


Hana Modz will also be joining in on the DNA200 feast and have announced their US made V200 mod. The V200 has that signature aluminium Hana Modz housing and comes in navy blue. It isn’t the most appealing aesthetically in my personal opinion, but no doubt this will be a solid box mod given Hana’s reputable history.


Check out the Hana Modz V200:

 Check out the V200 here! 



* Opus 200 *





*Price:* $229.00

*Wattage*: 200W

*Battery:* 1000mAh LiPo


The Opus 200 is a US made DNA 200 box mod. The case material is 6061 Aluminum and there is also a case with a nickel finish. The Opus 200 is slightly more expensive than some of the other DNA 200 mods on this list, but still looks like a great mod, and the reviews so far have been very positive.


Check out the Opus 200:



 Check out the Opus 200 here! 



* Boxer Mod 200W *





*Price:* $199.95–$224.95

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 1000mAh LiPo


The Boxer 200W is a very unique looking 3D printed DNA200 mod. The Boxer 200W is made from a Nylon plastic which makes it very light. There is also an Alumylon option, which is a matte grey finish of a mixture of plastic and aluminum powder. Stronger than the standard offering it also has a more grainy, sandy appearance. The Boxer 200W DNA200 comes in a large range of colors: Black, White, Blue, Red, Pink, Green, Orange, Yellow and Alumylon.


Check out the Boxer 200W DNA 200:

 Check out the Boxer 200W here! 



* Boxer Mod 133W *





*Price:* $249.95–$274.95

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 2 x 18650


This is one of only two DNA 200 mods on this list to use dual 18650 batteries. As such, this DNA 200 mod is limited to 133W. It isn’t cheap at all, but if you are after an 18650 version of the DNA 200 then this one could be an option.


Check out the boxer 133W:



 Check out the Boxer 133W here! 


* SteamMonkey Vero DNA 200 *





*Price:* $200

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 3 x 18650


Another 3D printed DNA 200 box mod that uses 18650s, but this one uses three of them! The Vero also comes in some funky colors. If you think you want 3 18650s in your mod, then take a look at the Vero below.


Check out the Vero DNA 200:


 Check out the Vero DNA200 here! 


* Protovapor XPV DNA-200D *





*Price:* $184.95–$189.95

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 900mAh Lipo


The XPV is a made to order DNA 200 box mod by US based Protovapor. The lead time for the XPV is around 4-7 business days and the XPV currently only comes in Teal blue.


For more information check out the XPV:

 Check out the XPV DNA-200D here! 


* Dogmods Big Bully V2 *





*Price:* $250.00

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 3200mAh Lipo


Dogmods make custom made US box mods and a proportion of every purchase you make with them goes to a local animal shelter. There isn’t much info out on there on the Big Bully V2 DNA 200 yet, so I can’t say much about this one.


For more info head over to their Facebook page:




 Check out the Big Bully V2 here! 




* Litt Up Customs The 44 *





*Price:* $250.00

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 2000mAh Lipo


The 44 is another US made custom DNA 200 mod and stands at 4 3/8" tall, 2 1/2" wide, and 1 5/16" deep. The 44 comes in 9 color options and will retail at $250 like the Dogsmod Big Bully above.


For more info on The 44:

 Check out the The 44 here! 



* Militia Mods DNA200*







Price: $255.00 - $260.00

Wattage: 200W

Battery: 1850mAh Lipo


Militiamods are US makers of handmade and custom box mods. Their DNA 200 device is housed in a 2.05in x4.05inx 1in billet aluminium enclosure with DNA strand engraving on the back and Militia Mods logo on the front.


Militia Mods also offers a mini version which is 1.1x2.2x3.2 inches in dimension. The mini will feature a 3 cell 1300 mAh battery and cost $265.


If you have any special wishes Militiamods will also customize your DNA 200 mod for you to your liking.

For more information check out the Militiamods DNA 200:


 Check out the Militia Mods DNA200 here! 
* Vaporlips DNA200 *




Price: $239.00 - $420.00 (depends on what you want)
Wattage: 200W

Battery: Choose between dual 18650s or a range of different 3 cell lipos (1000-2200mAh)

Vaporlips offers perhaps the most customizable DNA 200 box mod offering. You can select from a huge range of different batteries from dual 18650s (capped at 133W) all the way up to 3 cell 2200mAh lipos. You can also choose from a range of firing buttons, colors, 510 connections, and different finishes to make sure you create your ideal DNA 200 box mod. In fact if you have any other requests, David at Vaporlips will do his best to make it happen and make sure you get the perfect custom box mod!

Create your custom DNA 200 box mod with Vaporlips below:

 Check out the Vaporlips DNA200 here! 
* Hobo DNA 200 *




*Price:* $200.00 - $390.00 (200 for Aluminium and 390 for Hybrid wood)
*Wattage:* 200W
*Battery:* Choose between 900mAh and 1300 mAh 3 cell Lipos

Hobo customs are putting their hat into the DNA 200 ring. Hobo is famed for their highly successful two post RDA the Hobo 3 and 3.1.

Hobo will be offering an Aluminium DNA 200 for $200, which will be available at the end of September. They will also be offering Stab wood and Hybrid wood versions which will cost $350 and $390 respectively. Hobo will be offering the choice of two batteries a 900mAh “mini” and also a 1300mAh 3 cell lipo.

There isn’t much on the Hobo website yet but you can see some pics from their instagram below:

https://instagram.com/hobo_customs/?hl=en

Check out the Hobo Customs DNA200 here! 
* Lost Vape Efusion DNA 200 *




*Price:* $179

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 1300mAh Lipo

Introducing the Efusion DNA 200, the bigger brother of the popular Esquare DNA40 carbon fiber mod. The Efusion 200s are made from milled 6061-T6 aluminum and feature a carbon fiber coating. The Efusion DNA 200 will be 85mm*60mm*25mm in size and will come in 10 different eye catching colors in a bright dip anodized gloss finish.

The Efusion DNA 200 looks sexy as hell (I love some carbon fiber)! This will no doubt be a very popular DNA 200 mod given it also one of the more affordable DNA 200s on this list and comes with a good battery capacity.

You can check out the Lost Vape Efusion DNA 200 below (set for release on the 20/09/2015):

 Check out the Efusion DNA200 here! 
Contact details for Jason @ Lost Vape:

Email: *jason@lostvape.com*
Skype: *jason.lostvape*
Phone: *008613480186509*

* Cigreen SVIP 200 *





*Price:* $175

*Wattage:* 200W

*Battery:* 1500mAh Lipo

The Cigreen SVIP 200 is a nice looking DNA 200 mod by Cigreen makers of the Dragon RDA and Excalibur mod. The SVIP 200 features a 3 cell 1500mAh battery and will cost around $175. The SVIP is H95*L59*W25.6mm in dimensions and is made from Aluminum (Matt finish) and stainless steel.

Check out the Cigreen SVIP below:

 Check out the Cigreen SVIP 200 here! 
Contact details for Jason Liu @ Cigreen

Email: info@ciga-green.com

______________________________________________________________________________

source: http://vaping360.com/dna-200-box-mods/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nick (16/9/15)

@Alex , bit of a novice question i suppose, as the wattage gets higher are the tanks and coils that match these MODS keeping up or are these mods only designed for people who build there own coils, or can you buy coils that go to 200w??.


----------



## Nick (16/9/15)

And what about battery life ???


----------



## Paulie (16/9/15)

Alex said:


> *DNA 200 Box Mods – Find the Best DNA 200 Box Mod for You*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post!

Its nice to see all them together with all the info!


----------



## Andre (16/9/15)

Nick said:


> @Alex , bit of a novice question i suppose, as the wattage gets higher are the tanks and coils that match these MODS keeping up or are these mods only designed for people who build there own coils, or can you buy coils that go to 200w??.


As I understand it, with temperature control (TC) vaping the high wattage is basically a function of quicker heat up and, thus, faster vaporisation. Until you reach the set temperature. I have already found I can (and have to) set a much higher wattage compared to Kanthal. Remember, with Kanthal your coil will keep on heating up for as long as you fire. So doing 200W on Kanthal will only be for the very brave. But on TC it should not be a problem.
I am sure many of the TC coils you can buy, should be able to handle that 200W heat up. And maybe even some of the very low resistance Kanthal coils.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Alex (16/9/15)

Nick said:


> @Alex , bit of a novice question i suppose, as the wattage gets higher are the tanks and coils that match these MODS keeping up or are these mods only designed for people who build there own coils, or can you buy coils that go to 200w??.



Hey @Nick, I think one of the most informed people to answer that question is @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/9/15)

Nick said:


> And what about battery life ???


Many factors play a role here, but primarily the mAh of the battery pack. The higher the number the longer the battery life. Here is a good thread on 18650 batteries vs Lipo batteries: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/choosing-between-lipo-18650-batteries.t14756/

I have read conflicting view on battery life of TC vs Kanthal vaping - some say TC gives better battery life, some say the opposite. Logically to me, TC should be better for battery life as you are, in effect, limiting the power by setting a temperature limit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (16/9/15)

Nick said:


> And what about battery life ???



From What i have Read the following results are being found by the users:

900 MAH battts at 80 watts you get around 6-8 hours
1800 MAH Batts at 80 watts you get around 17 hours of vaping time

@Attie has a VTBOX and he is getting the 17 hours at 80 watts on his 1800 MAH bat.

So in a nutshell if you plan to vape over 100 watts dont go for the smaller devices cause you wont get more than 2-3 hours max i rekon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaRoach (16/9/15)

Paulie said:


> From What i have Read the following results are being found by the users:
> 
> 900 MAH battts at 80 watts you get around 6-8 hours
> 1800 MAH Batts at 80 watts you get around 17 hours of vaping time
> ...


I agree i have a 2200mah and it lasts me the whole day in tc. Im actually gonna try put together a dna 200 mod for sale in sa with 2200mah lipo.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## phanatik (16/9/15)

DaRoach said:


> I agree i have a 2200mah and it lasts me the whole day in tc. Im actually gonna try put together a dna 200 mod for sale in sa with 2200mah lipo.


sign me up for a preorder... Metal or stabilised wood?


----------



## DaRoach (16/9/15)

phanatik said:


> sign me up for a preorder... Metal or stabilised wood?


thanks well im not there yet its gonna take some time to materialize but they will be milled aluminium then anodized.


----------



## Oupoot (23/11/15)

Where in SA can I buy a lavabox dna 200?


----------



## phanatik (23/11/15)

DaRoach said:


> thanks well im not there yet its gonna take some time to materialize but they will be milled aluminium then anodized.


Hey man. Did you ever continue toying with this idea? 

Sent from within the matrix


----------



## Andre (23/11/15)

Oupoot said:


> Where in SA can I buy a lavabox dna 200?


Do not know of any of the local vendors stocking that.


----------

